# Polar Lights Deluxe Batmobile kit



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello all:
I just bought the Polar Lights deluxe batmobile kit. I already have the standard glue kit and I have a question:
The only thing "wrong" is that while the box states there are parts to complete the vehicle from season 1, 2, & 3, the instructions are not specific to which parts are for what season.
Can anyone shed light and list please?
Now, some of the parts it doesn't matter - the turbine engine, bat-ram, etc. However, for the different tires (which the instructions don't even mention), steering wheel, over-windshield roll-bar, turbine exhaust...nothing is listed.

Thank you in advance.
Andy
:wave:


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

There's a web site dedicated to the batmobile which documents all the different stages of completion to the last episode to the restoration. I'll see if I can find it. This should help you get the correct parts for the correct season. 

~ Chris​


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Here is a good site for the detail minded.

http://www.1966batmobile.com/home.htm


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Damn it Robert! You beat me to it. This is the official site to learn EVERYTHING assocciated with the Batmobile. You should have no problem finding out what you need to finish your kit. Please post pics of this when you can. Progress shots are my favorite! 

~ Chris​


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Polar Lights Deluxe Batmobile*

Thanks guys!
I knew about that site, but never really looked at the pics, only the forums.
Lots of good info!
Now, on to the build.
Will post pics when I can.

Andy.
:thumbsup:


----------

